# i need help with a project please (all full)



## alsih2o (Nov 6, 2003)

i am planning another mailing art project and i would like the help of enworlders.

 i would like physical addresses for as many of you as i can get. i promise not to use the address for anything besides the art project or to make the addresses available to anyone.

 if you are willing to recieve a piece of mail as your part in this project please respond to this thread AND e-mail me your physical mailing address, real name and screenname at...

alsih2o AT midsouth.rr DOT com  (edited by Piratecat to clarify the address while confusing spambots.)

 thanks to any who participate.  

 edit: Q+A

1 Q: Is it top secret, or can you give a little more detail?
 A: the former.


2 Q: If I sign up, you're not going to send me fantasy porno or anything, are you?
 A no, all material recieved will be viewable by any age group or belief structure 


3 Q: what is this thing that I should be expecting?
 A: it must suck to be around you at christmas.


4 Q: As long as it doesn't involve boogers.
 A: what kind of twisted world do you live in?


5 Q: How about us overseas?
 A: if your country of residence has a postal service you qualify. it is a little added expense, but it makes the project international, and that rocks.

6 Qid you get my email?
 A: um, no

7 Q: is Japan too far?
   A: see number 5

8 Q:Hey clay, did you get my pm...?
 A: yes, please email me

9 Q: Are you mailing us good luck?
A: um, yeah. i figured out how, and i am doing it for free instead of garnering riches....

10 Q:Freudian slip?
 A: boxer briefs, but thanks for asking.

11.Q It's not too late, right?
A you are the last one in the door. so for you, no.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 6, 2003)

done.  

glad to be of service.


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 6, 2003)

sent. Sounds wierd but you've proven to be trust worthy.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 6, 2003)

alsih2o, that sounds like it could be interesting. Is it top secret, or can you give a little more detail? If I sign up, you're not going to send me fantasy porno or anything, are you. 

_Edit: OK, I'm in!_


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 6, 2003)

Done.  Yea, what is this thing that I should be expecting?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm in. Although I may regret it.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 6, 2003)

OK, I'm in. As long as it doesn't involve boogers.


----------



## randomling (Nov 6, 2003)

SO in.

What is it?


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm in, on 2 conditions:

a) You can mail stuff to Canada

b) It doesn't involve Fantasy Booger Porn.

AR


----------



## Umbran (Nov 6, 2003)

Hey, it's safe to send alsih2o your address.  If he does anythign naughty, P-cat will have a good excuse to persecute him even more mercilessly thanever


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Nov 6, 2003)

sent you mine.  sent it from my work email so the email won't be from Djeta AT yahoo...


----------



## BSF (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm in.  Funny, I was just chatting with Djeta about something kind of like this a little while ago.  (Then I sent her the link here and she beat me to the post.  )


----------



## Crothian (Nov 6, 2003)

You can include me.  You already have my contact information


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm in!


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 6, 2003)

I sent my email to ya---& ya, no gnomebunny porn either


----------



## Macbeth (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm  in.


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 6, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> Q: what is this thing that I should be expecting?
> 
> A: it must suck to be around you at christmas.




ROFL!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 6, 2003)

...sounds interesting enough.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Nov 6, 2003)

i'm intrigued -done


----------



## Angcuru (Nov 7, 2003)

done and done.


----------



## Dungannon (Nov 7, 2003)

Count me in as well.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm in.

And actually, if you want to send me fantasy porn, that's OK with me. 

But I have to agree about the boogers; other people's boogers are downright unappealing.

Sorry, I'm tired...


----------



## Eosin the Red (Nov 7, 2003)

I am in. 


Now that I think about it Alish2o has my picture also.....this is starting to peg my Fox Mulder Meter....What is it? Alien abduction (with or without THAT probe?), Xenobiological Fantasy Porn? I guess that could be with or without probes also.  Oh hell, I am in take me baby!!!


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah, count me in too!

For whatever it is.


----------



## garyh (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm in as well.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 7, 2003)

alsih2o, I have a TS clearance...    So you could like tell me and not even have to kill me!  

So when do I get more details?


Count me in.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 7, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> Q: As long as it doesn't involve boogers.
> 
> A: what kind of twisted world do you live in?



Only the one that you have created for me.


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 7, 2003)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Only the one that you have created for me.




 i swear, CL came up with this all by himself, i had nothing to do with it!


----------



## Tewligan (Nov 7, 2003)

Okay, I'm sending you my address.

Oh, and just to clarify...you said that it doesn't involve boogers. I'd like to make it clear that I don't want to receive anything that comes from ANY orifice, nasal or otherwise.


----------



## Buttercup (Nov 7, 2003)

Ooh, oooh!  Me!  Me!

Email on the way, Clay.


----------



## rigur (Nov 7, 2003)

How about us overseas? Like Sweden or is it just the US and Canada citizens  who can join this Top Secret project not involving fantasy porn buggers.


----------



## Nifelhein (Nov 8, 2003)

I am in too, let me see how international this will really get...


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 8, 2003)

Did you get my email?


----------



## darkdancer (Nov 8, 2003)

is Japan too far?

If not, I'm in.


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 10, 2003)

please sir, could i have some more?

 *holds out bowl with big, sad eyes*


----------



## diaglo (Nov 10, 2003)

"What's that? More, you say."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 10, 2003)

Hey clay, did you get my pm...?


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 10, 2003)

Clay, my fortune cookie I got yesterday said that good luck would come in the mail.

Are you mailing us good luck?


----------



## cjyoung1 (Nov 10, 2003)

Clay - I sent ya mine,

May God have mercy on our souls...


----------



## storyguide3 (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm in. Might be nice to get something in the mail that wasn't a bill. Hopefully Canada Post won't eat it like they do my Dragon issues .


----------



## arwink (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm in 

Edit: Or, at least, I will be if my e-mail program ever actually recognises Clay's exists.


----------



## Breakstone (Nov 11, 2003)

My e-mail has been sent.

Thank you for this exiting opportunity!


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 11, 2003)

Tsunami said:
			
		

> Thank you for this *exiting* opportunity!




Freudian slip?


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 12, 2003)

well, it has started. i hope the hype doesn't outdo it.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 12, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> well, it has started. i hope the hype doesn't outdo it.



Well, the hype is pretty high, so it damned well better be awesome!


----------



## Macbeth (Nov 12, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> well, it has started. i hope the hype doesn't outdo it.



Finally, something besides advertisements in my mailbox.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 12, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> well, it has started. i hope the hype doesn't outdo it.



Cool, I'll keep an eye out for it...

and an ear, just to make sure it's not ticking.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 12, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool, I'll keep an eye out for it...
> 
> and an ear, just to make sure it's not ticking.



Or covered in white powder...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 12, 2003)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Or covered in white powder...



Hmmm good point!  Lets stop now, no point and giving him any more ideas...


----------



## zenld (Nov 12, 2003)

I hope its not too late to get in on this.

Email is away!

zen


----------



## orchid blossom (Nov 12, 2003)

Sounds fun.  Count me in.


----------



## Conaill (Nov 13, 2003)

Let's see... an art project which involves our resident artist sending *me* something?

Sure, I'm in!


----------



## diaglo (Nov 14, 2003)

Item received.


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 14, 2003)

diaglo said:
			
		

> Item received.




 cool! that was fast!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 14, 2003)

*sits north of Diaglo and waits to find out what's going on*


----------



## Steve Jung (Nov 15, 2003)

Alright, I'm in. Send away.


----------



## haiiro (Nov 15, 2003)

I'm suitably intrigued -- count me in.


----------



## zenld (Nov 16, 2003)

Waiting...

Waiting...

Waiting...


----------



## Breakstone (Nov 16, 2003)

A Fed-Ex truck drove up today, and I was so excited (not exited) that I hid until he knocked on the door, dropped the package and drove away.

Well, actually, I did that because I was still in my pajamas.

But anyways, when I opened the door (after peeking out the window at the departing delivery truck) I was dismayed to find that the package was for my dad, and not me.

Oh well.


----------



## Fanog (Nov 19, 2003)

Sent you an email. It's not too late, right?

Fanog


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 19, 2003)

Got mine!


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 19, 2003)

Got Mine too. With some help I think I actually understand it too


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 19, 2003)

Haven't got anything yet.  I always get my mail late though.


----------



## Macbeth (Nov 19, 2003)

Methinks it is time I checked my mail...


----------



## Nifelhein (Nov 19, 2003)

Nothing for me yet, but international sending takes longer anyway.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 19, 2003)

I haven't received it yet, either. Maybe today...


----------



## Macbeth (Nov 19, 2003)

Nothing for me yet. the suspense is killing me...


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Nov 20, 2003)

Ooooo I'm so excited!

It's like Christmas, only drunk people aren't yelling at each other.

AR


----------



## MerakSpielman (Nov 20, 2003)

People are getting their packages already... Can I still get in on this? I'm emailing you my address.

I'm not asking what it is (would _I_ do that?), but it's not something that looks like junk mail, right? 'Cause my wife'll throw it out before I ever see it.


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 20, 2003)

Mine is soooooo cool. I've been driving for a few days.

Its amazing what nasa can do.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 20, 2003)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> I'm not asking what it is (would _I_ do that?), but it's not something that looks like junk mail, right? 'Cause my wife'll throw it out before I ever see it.




Plain Brown Wrapper.   yeah, you know the kind. 


edit: no, seriously. mine came in a white envelope with a ninja rabbit on the back. hand written addresses. both mine and return. with a cool Thurgood Marshal stamp.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Nov 20, 2003)

diaglo said:
			
		

> you know the kind.



I have NO idea what you're talking about! 

-OR-

Hmm... she usually throws those out too...


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 20, 2003)

I got one with a rabbit on it too. I wonder what it came from.


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 20, 2003)

cool samurai rabbit pic source- http://www.yodaboys.com/


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 22, 2003)

Ok, I got mine.  

Now, my question is - what do I do with it?


----------



## garyh (Nov 22, 2003)

Still waiting for mine, but I _am _ on the far side of the continental US from Clay.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> Still waiting for mine, but I _am _ on the far side of the continental US from Clay.



Farther still but still no love...


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 22, 2003)

do not assume you will only get one.

 do not asume yours was sent at the same time as everyopne elses.

 do not assume the position.

 do not set your hair on fire.

 do not get worried, this could take a while.


----------



## Breakstone (Nov 22, 2003)

> do not set your hair on fire.




Couldn't you have told us this a little earlier?

I mean, jeez...


----------



## darkdancer (Nov 23, 2003)

do not assume this is your beautiful house
do not assum...


oh, wait.... wrong reference...


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 23, 2003)

Got mine. What do we do from here?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 23, 2003)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Got mine. What do we do from here?



 Do not assume alsih2o will tell you.

Do not assume I am not speaking out of my rear end.

Do not assume I am not just passing time so as to stop assuming.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 23, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> alsih2o AT midsouth.rr DOT com  (edited by Piratecat to clarify the address while confusing spambots.)




While it's always to be better to be safe than sorry, be aware that VBulletin has a software algorythm specifically designed to block email address harvesters.

The most secure way to give out an email address is as part of an image file since spambot's can't convert the data we can readily see 

Example


----------



## Breakstone (Nov 26, 2003)

I got mine today. It was an unmarked brown envelope, but I knew it was from you. There was white powder inside- ground up clay? Who knows. I think I inhaled some of it. What do I do now?

 

No, I haven't really gotten it yet- but I'm waiting eagerly!


----------



## randomling (Nov 26, 2003)

I'm looking forward to mine too.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Nov 27, 2003)

I just received a book from Amazon... was that it?

Oh no, wait, I ordered that...

AR

(can't wait!)

(I just hope I WILL get something! My hopes are WAAAAY up! I don't handle disappointment VERY WELL!)


----------



## haiiro (Nov 28, 2003)

Michael_Morris said:
			
		

> The most secure way to give out an email address is as part of an image file since spambot's can't convert the data we can readily see




Great point, Michael -- I hadn't even thought of that.


----------



## BSF (Dec 12, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> do not assume you will only get one.
> 
> do not asume yours was sent at the same time as everyopne elses.
> 
> ...




Sadly, I have seen nothing yet.    I'm hanging in there though.  Oh yeah, I gues I am also bumping this up.  Anyone else want to toss out some vague teases on what they may have gotten and how cool it is without any indication of what it might be?


----------



## garyh (Dec 12, 2003)

Just letting you know you're not alone, BSF.  I still don't have my whatever-it-is, either.


----------



## Macbeth (Dec 12, 2003)

Nor me.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 12, 2003)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Anyone else want to toss out some vague teases on what they may have gotten and how cool it is without any indication of what it might be?



  My art is little and has a postcard attached. Vague enough for you?


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 12, 2003)

they are out there, floating along at oddly spaced intervals. patience my pretties....


----------

